# attribute/feature/property/quality



## shiningstar

Yine merhaba,

"İlk olmak önemli bir niteliktir". Burada "nitelik" kelimesi yerine başlıkta yazanlardan hangisi en uygunu olur? Ben "attribute"'a doğru eğilimliyim ama...


----------



## Rallino

Ben sanırım _Hallmark_ kullanırdım.

_...is an essential hallmark._


----------



## dawar

_virtue_ da olabilir belki


----------



## shiningstar

teşekkürler arkadaşlar ancak her iki öneri için de çekincelerim var. Şöyle ki "hallmark" her ne kadar sözlüklerde "nitelik" olarak geçse de aslında var olan bir niteliği belirten işarettir virtue ise erdem, meziyettir. Halbuki ilk olmak her zaman bir erdem olmayabilir. Bana daha çok "vasıf" anlamını verecek bir kelime lazım. 

Yine de çok teşekkürler


----------



## dawar

Peki _aptness_ olabilirmi o zaman?


----------



## shiningstar

dawar said:


> Peki _aptness_ olabilirmi o zaman?


 
Belki ingilizcesini yazmak daha doğru bakmamızı sağlayabilir. 

"Being first is a very _peculiar_..."


----------



## Revontuli

Merhaba Shiningstar,

Biraz daha "context" verebilir misin? Çünkü hangi durumda neden ilk olmak önemli ben pek anlayamadım, bizim için de daha yönlendirici olabilir.


----------



## shiningstar

Aslında bu bir röportajın başlığı olarak kullanılmış. Alıntılandığı paragraf:



> XX uluslararası geçerliliği olan bir organizasyon. Jüri üyelerine baktığınız zaman her biri alanında pek çok deneyim ve tecrübeye sahip tanınmış değerler. Katılımcıları geniş bir coğrafyadan ve sürekli artan bir yapıya sahip. Alanında tek organizasyon olduğunu söyleyebilirim. Dünyanın pek çok yerinde yapılan yarışmalara iştirak ettik XX'in farkını fark etmek çok zor değil. XX'in bir çok organizasyona ilham kaynağı olduğunu görüyoruz. Ama ilk olmak, çok özel bir nitelik.


 
Daha önce alıntılandığı paragrafa bakmamışım. Burada en uygunu sanırım feature veya property olmalı.


----------



## Revontuli

Teşekkürler. Ben Rallino'nun önerisini sevdim çünkü organizasyonun diğerleri arasından açıkça ayrıldığı belirtilmiş. Ben şöyle derdim:

"Being the first is a hallmark of this organisation"

Ama emin olamadığım bir şey daha var, "ilk olmak" öncü olmak mı yoksa en iyi olmak anlamında mı kullanılmış, ne dersiniz?


----------



## shiningstar

Sanırım XX'in bu alanda ilk organizasyon olma niteliğinden bahsediyor. Dediğiniz gibi öncü olma sıfatı. Önerdiğiniz cümle çok güzel ama burada öncü olmak sanki bu organizasyonun sürekli bir özelliğiymiş gibi okunuyor. Oysa organizasyon sadece tasarım alanında bir olimpiyat düzenlemiş olarak bir öncü niteliği kazanmış durumda.


----------

